# all the other creatures living with us :)



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is my Russian Blue femal cat  As you can see, she thinks she is a dog 



But she doesn't mind spending time with her cat friends 



and is the best in hind and seek


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

she loves fall and looks great in the colorfull leaves


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

She looks amazing playing in the blue flowers in Spring


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is very pretty. Love the pic of her eating the plant.


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

but she doesn't like Winter  but I love the way she looks on the snow


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

Valentines Day


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

When she was a small cute kitten


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

Before

Now


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

She also likes yellow flowers in the Summer 

Chasing the wind 


Relaxing 

Like a rock

My Blue Lady 

My sleeping Beauty 


Ups, I woke her up


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

She is a beauty. I loved the pics. I have a cat called Tyler who is very similar to her, but fatter


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful! Whats her name?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love Russian Blues....she is beautiful. All the pictures are great, love the one with snow on her nose.


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

thank you for nice words  her name is Afera translating to english - scandal. I have a big problem to make her fatter she eats normaly but doesn't gain on weight I checked her medicaly but everything is fine. But she is very wierd, if you give her ham and bread she wion't even lick the ham and will eat all the meat


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

But she doesn't look extremely thin, I think she's in a great shape  Mine is a bit... well, the vet called him obese, though I prefer to think he's well built or heavy boned or something... :S
The thing is we can't start him on light food because if he eats anything other than Royal Canin Extreme Hairball, he coughs non stop :S


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Those are some of the best cat pics I have ever seen! She is very pretty.


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would probably think the same  thank you all for the nice words


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your Cat*

Your cat is BREATHTAKINGLY AND STUNNINGLY GORGEOUS!
WOW!!!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Stop with the pictures! I do not need another cat! She is beautiful...need to remember next time I am cat shopping....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

She is lovely! What a beautiful album you have here of her! 

The first time I saw a Russian Blue was in the movie Cats and Dogs. oooh - he was a naughty one!

I never was a cat person until recently. I guess you have to own one first. My Pixi has changed things a bit around here and Griffyn is happy we have her. They are great friends.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She's a beautiful kitty. She reminds me of my cat minnie who passed away a few years ago, but minnie had some white stripes with her gray fur. I love the outside pics of her.


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy you like her and that she brought back memories for you. I am sorry about your lost.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

She is a beautiful cat great photos!


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

thank you very much  I am glad you like her and my photos


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

some new photos of my Lady in Blue 




















this is how my cat uses sticks - as toothpicks 







and a photo of my "tiger"


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are great pictures...I love all the chewing on the stick pictures.


----------

